# What will he score?



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

Just pulled the camera this evening and got a few pics of a nice 10 pt - was wondering if anyone wanted to take a stab at the scoring game and also what would you age it at. I want to put him at about 4 based on antler mass and body size but its just a guess. Thanks for the input in advance!


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

He's 4 1/2 or better for sure. He has the mature buck belly and the nose length. The distance between his bases also suggests an older deer. This is based on the first pic you have posted. As far as his exact age, only the teeth will tell. Definately a good deer.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I am going to guess - 5.5 years.

He will score above 150


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

On the hoof I'd go 5.5. Looks like he has the cow bell, belly and face both point to mature.

Score, 145-155 range. Mass looks great, beams look about 23-24. G4s look short. Better than average brows will even that out some. I'd put him probably right at 150.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I think the only way to know for sure is for you to tell me where you got those pictures, and ill go ask him what he scores. :lol:

Great deer man.!


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

barebackjack said:


> I think the only way to know for sure is for you to tell me where you got those pictures, and ill go ask him what he scores. :lol:
> 
> Great deer man.!


Lat: 46.XXXXX
Long: 96.XXXXX :lol:

He's deep in the Minnesota woods fattening up for Sept. 19th!!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

great deer :beer: hope you get a shot at him this fall


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I predict a heart breaking miss at 15 yards.


----------



## scotty5-18 (Jul 15, 2009)

FOR SURE!!!! Mike you're going to get buck fever so bad when he is standing at 15 yards. I too call a miss :lol:


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

wow lots of love - with friends like you who needs enemies


----------



## AV (May 24, 2007)

BowTech Guardians going to get its first kill on this big boy!....Not letting mike get any where near the stand. We all no what happened last year!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Looks like I need to get a tag for Minn! 8)


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

AV said:


> BowTech Guardians going to get its first kill on this big boy!....Not letting mike get any where near the stand. We all no what happened last year!


When setting up these trail cams, all i heard was "Aaron missed a big one here" "Aaron missed a big one here too" ... Sounded like it might be a risk to let the guardian fling an arrow that that stud :lol: oke:



> wow lots of love - with friends like you who needs enemies


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## buckmaster (Apr 16, 2003)

Low 140's his tine length is too short to make 150's nice deer


----------



## whitetail_freak (Feb 23, 2009)

150's at least, and 4 1/2.. really nice buck. lots of mass


----------



## JIMINYCHRISTMAS (Aug 5, 2009)

141 3/8


----------

